# New 400mm DO II not suitable for converter?



## PuffinPicture (Sep 21, 2014)

According to kamera-express dot nl the new EF 400mm f/4.0 DO IS II USM would NOT be suitable for a converter 
I cannot believe this... 
Can anyone confirm a Yes or No to this?


----------



## rs (Sep 21, 2014)

Canon have provided pretty impressive MTF graphs with both TC's, so I'm putting money on it working with them.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 21, 2014)

rs said:


> Canon have provided pretty impressive MTF graphs with both TC's, so I'm putting money on it working with them.



Ditto.

That would make it almost DOA. For that price, it would better make coffee as well


----------



## PuffinPicture (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks @rs and @Khalai. I'll go for the coffee maker then!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 21, 2014)

PuffinPicture said:


> Can anyone confirm a Yes or No to this?


Specs on Canon Germany say it IS SUITABLE. See here:
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Fixed_Focal_Length/EF_400mm_f4_DO_IS_II_USM/

See a little bit below:
_"Kompatibilität mit Extender kompatibel"_
Means it is compatible.


----------



## PuffinPicture (Sep 21, 2014)

@Maximilian Klar! Herzlichen dank! Tnx.


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 23, 2014)

For that price it would have been really be a shame for Canon !
Can't wait to see the MTFs and sample images as well !!


----------

